# next step mods



## chevyrida06 (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey guys I am wanting to mod my 6.0 goat further and I don't know what to do next. It's an automatic and I have a diablo tunner cutouts and a air in take I don't want to put out 6 grand for a charger what is something else that helps these cars out power wise


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The search button adds lots of power.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Might want to do your suspension and driveline first unless you like breaking parts.


----------



## chevyrida06 (Mar 2, 2010)

Well I realy wasn't wanting to put down no crazy numbers something in the mid 4s I didn't know how these car do with a cam and mabey some head work and what can the trans and cv axles hold power wise


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Depends on what you're doing. If you're doing a lot of hard launches, expect to break stuff with any power over stock. But if you drive normal, the stock stuff is just fine till maybe you hit 450-500rwhp.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

With an auto you shouldn't have to worry about driveline parts until you get to crazy numbers. It's with wheel hop and that's mainly with manuals that you have problems.The next thing for power is headers and then a real tune. You'll be amazed at the sound and power.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Indeed headers. I should get off my lazy butt and get a set, cuz I've been saying I would for ages now...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> The search button adds lots of power.


^^^This.


----------

